# New from Florida BBend



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from upper Texas coast.
Love redfishing back in the bayous.
Largemouth one cast, redfish next, then a specked trout.
Makes an interesting trip.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome Robert. How does that Spyder work in your area?


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

I really like it! I had some regrets once I started to got more into the Ozzelo back country and some of the creeks in Wacassasa, but it's always done what I need it to. I'm not ez on the boat at all and the hull has proven to be tough.

It's a little big when poling around sometimes, but not to bad. What I've come to realize is it floats about the same depth empty or loaded down. I easily pole around in 8" or so of water, and run in 10ish. I've never been out in a really high end skiff but my buddies Ranger Banshee runs pretty damn shallow. I feel like with 2 guys loaded down the Spyder is pretty close with a 150 as far as floating goes. Runs about 50 loaded and you stay dry unless the wind is just right.

Best thing about the boat is fishing area. Two guys can easily fish of the front of the boat with plenty or room. Super stable when walking around the boat.

Only thing I would change would be the storage. I would get rid of one of the live wells and add a nice storage compartment.

Had an issue with a fuel line connection, re did the line with proper thread sealer and it's all good.


----------



## Rum island skiffer (Nov 28, 2016)

Snoball said:


> Been checking out the forum for a while for info. Own a Spyder Vapor 19(little big I know) fish mostly the Big Bend area, Crystal river and Wacassasa the most. Been fishing my entire life but really gotten more serious the last year or so with the red fish creek fishing my passion.
> 
> Robert Bounds


----------



## Rum island skiffer (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome from high springs,


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome, we've been planning to come down your way, maybe headed there Mid-February. Any fishing advice for that time of year. Specially, shallow water flats or back country fly fishing. Was currently planning on staying at Natures Resort RV park at the confluence of the Halls and Homossas Rivers or Cedar Key area. Never fished the area, any advice would be great.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Riverrambler said:


> Welcome, we've been planning to come down your way, maybe headed there Mid-February. Any fishing advice for that time of year. Specially, shallow water flats or back country fly fishing. Was currently planning on staying at Natures Resort RV park at the confluence of the Halls and Homossas Rivers or Cedar Key area. Never fished the area, any advice would be great.



Im a rookie so my advice may be ineffective at best. Homossasa is great place with a ton of potential. I would head north and get up into the Ozello area, tons of Mangroves with some of the best looking creeks you will find. The only problem is everything looks good, so finding the fish is a little tricky. If the water is cool under 70 fish will be more in the back country. If warmer the mouths of the creeks seem to be a better bet. Look on the Google maps for areas with rock and bars around the mangroves. Seems like it takes a combination of a few features to hold fish from what Ive found. Also be really careful as most of the bottom is rock so its very unforgiving. The bays outside of the creeks also stay really shallow for a ways out- with super clear water makes for some really nice site fishing on low tide. However a big low tide can get you in a bind fairly easy if your not careful. 

Cedar Key has some really nice creeks to the south towards Waccassasa with nice grass. Completely different that the fishing further south with darker water and more grass than Mangroves. If you get a chance to get out of the Wacassasa river I would highly recommend it. You feel like your back in time with the lack of development on the river. Its a great experience.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I've never been in that part of Florida so just getting a starting point is a huge help.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

I've never tried to fly...so if you need someone to go I'd be in. Keep my rig in Crystal river so I'm rite there north of homassasa and would be willing to take mine out in trade for fly intro.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

If you got room for myself and my son, we will take you up on that. I've got plenty of fly rods. We will hopefully be down the weekend of February 17-20. That's my sons winter break.


----------

